# HowTo: Zombie Mask



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Great video Stefan! Very well done


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

That was great. Probably the best and easiest way I have seen so far. I will try it this year. Thank you


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You put the url between


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help! Very cool!


----------

